# Best way to wick a Delta 2 RBT IMO



## Avi_RB7 (9/5/15)

hey guys. 

so I've been having issues with dry hits with high VG juices. after a while of you tubing I came across Rip trippers pancake wicking method. it works like a charm! will recommend it to anyone with a Delta 2 or lemo  
































the build is 26 gauge spaced 3 wrap clapton coil 0.5ohm and I can chain Vape at 50w

thanks for looking 
Avi...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Q-Ball (9/5/15)

Agreed, it works very well on the ST mini to.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (9/5/15)

Ill pancake wick next time round and see how it goes


----------

